# dog tags attachment?



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

I was wondering, what do you all use to attach your dog tags to your dog collars? We currently have the circle split rings but they are not easy to change to different collars. I have seen some basic clips and such online but my husband wants to make sure that whatever we get is durable and does not easily come off when running in the woods or getting snagged. 

For instance, we tried to use this clip. And it easily came off one day while hunting. Luckily I noticed her tags laying on the ground on our trip back to the car!


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

I explored a number of different options and finally gave up and went with the engraved brass nameplates that gundogsupply puts on the collars.

http://gundogsupply.com/collars.html

Not only does it eliminate the jingling, it's included in the price of the collar and I don't have to worry about it getting lost or transferring it around.

Of course, this means a lot of the cute, fun collars are not options (unless I want to deal with the hanging tag), but this was finally the easiest solution!


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

I keep his tags on my keychain and he wears a collar with a nameplate. Not only did the tags keep falling off, but I find the sound of them clanking annoying.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

We use a Rubit clip, since we have a couple of different collars we use on a regular basis. I think nameplates are the way to go (no jingling!) but I didn't want to have to get one on every collar. This has stayed on so far and is quite sturdy. Make sure you get a larger size if the metal loop on the collar is thick though. We had a small one but as Dexter grew out of puppy collars, we had to go up a size to fit on the larger collars. I did trade out the circle split ring on it for a smaller one though, b/c the one the large size comes with is quite big and bulky.

http://rubitclip.com/store/

I think Petco also sells a similar product. 

I've also heard these are great:

http://www.boomerangtags.com/page.php?c=collartags

So those might be the best of both worlds!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Living in the Bluegrass region of Ky - we have great harness makers - they also do great brass plates - they are stamped not engraved and look fantastic - I only use split ring collars and find tags to dangerous for off lead runs - just something to get hung up on a fence - cost 8$ rivited to your collar


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks! We did get a brass plate on a collar as a gift and it is really nice for hunting. But I recently started making dog collars with different colors and patterns and wanted something that would stay on and switch easy. I have seen those rubit ones and was wondering if anyone had any experience. I also see ones that look like leash clips. Just was wondering what other people might have experience with!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

what about something like this from the hardware store. http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=29314346&cp=2568443.2568451.2626214.2627703


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Mlg - look into climbing carabiners - light weight & high quality - locking or spring closing


----------



## Duffy (Apr 16, 2013)

RoadID.com has nice ID's for runners and their dogs


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

We just have an S hook on Dharma's tags. It gets closed with pliers. She wears a rabies tag, a licence, and a name tag. Her current licence and rabies are on the collar she wears the most. I have her old licence and name tag on her second collar. I have to move stuff off once a year. But you are right the jingle of tags and the possibility of tags getting caught is not the greatest. Darn tags anyway. Why cant they just put all that information on their micro chips and update it annually or whatever they have to do. Now that I think about it this system is flawed to some degree. But then you would always have to have a scanner available and that is not good for the average person.


----------

